# E90 engines available in E60 this summer



## vehigal (Oct 30, 2004)

In Canada, anyways: http://www.auto123.com/en/info/news/news,view.spy?artid=34026&pg=1

To help stem this tide, BMW Canada will this summer start selling the ''value-packed'' 525i and the 530xiT Touring using a pair of new inline-six engines, and add all-wheel-drive to the lineup.

The 2.5-litre inline six in the 525 models will produce 221 hp at 6,500 rpm and 184 lb-ft of torque between 2,720 to 4,250 rpm, while the 3-litre in the 530 models will produce 262 hp at 6,600 rpm and 221 lb-ft of torque between 2,500 to 4,000 rpm.

When attached to the standard six-speed manual transmission, those engines will deliver the following 0 to 100 kmh performance ratings:

7.5 seconds in the 525i
8.3 seconds in the 525xi
6.5 seconds in the 530i
6.8 seconds in the 530xi, and
7.0 seconds in the 530xi Touring


----------

